# Film: the number 23



## halsinden (Nov 5, 2007)

a bit odd in that you can see the acting, and in some respects carrey (who i'm a massive fan of, it must be said) still has a few yards left to run in the mile of serious acting, but...

really beautiful. great concept. fantastic score and choice of music (interpol, david sylvian etc.)

get in.

H


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought it was cool, but anytime I see Jim Carrey in a movie I keep expecting him to make a stupid face and say "Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllrighty then!".


----------



## halsinden (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I thought it was cool, but anytime I see Jim Carrey in a movie I keep expecting him to make a stupid face and say "Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllrighty then!".



yep, second that. he can be very good in most films, and certainly i feel that in 'a series of unfortunate events' it was some of his best work to date, but he's still missing something on the straight-laced stuff.

H


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 5, 2007)

i didnt care for it, it seemed like a big long story for something kinda lame, just my opinion


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmmm...I nearly picked the DVD up recently but passed on it, given that the reviews have been so mixed. Might give it a shot just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 5, 2007)

I enjoyed it. I thought he did a great job, especially in the "story" sections of the movie. 

Though I think his best acting work so far was "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind".


----------



## halsinden (Nov 5, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Though I think his best acting work so far was "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind".



actually, i can't fault you there. that was exceptional. fair enough.

H


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 5, 2007)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought it was an excellent film. I can't see why anyone wouldn't like it.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 5, 2007)

I actually thought it was a pretty cool movie, and it takes a lot for me to like a movie.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 6, 2007)

I think my only complaint with this movie (and what probably led a lot of people to liking it less) was the advertising campaign. Like many movies these days, the trailers made it seem like something it wasn't. Thankfully I was planning on seeing it based on reading a synopsis on IMDB and based on the fact that I'm a big Jim Carrey fan, so I went in with an open mind and no expectations.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally got round to seeing this last night.

I was pleasantly surprised, especially by the ending, which a lot of people claimed was the weakest part of the film. Hard to believe Joel Schumacher (who I still haven't forgiven for ruining the Batman franchise) directed it.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

i loved it.


----------



## smueske (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought it was pretty cool. The ending, I thought, really made the movie. I was also surprised by Carrey's acting, which was pretty good considering that it's Jim Carrey. I agree that he was really good in "Eternal Sunshine" but he's made so many throw-away movies (Cable Guy; Dumb and Dumber; Me, Myself and Irene, etc.) that I was ready to write him off forever.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought it was great overall; although, much like "the prestige", I saw the ending coming from a little ways away, so it made the rest of the film feel kinda boring and drawn out in the lead up to the end. 

But, needless to say, I bought it anyway because I thought it was well put together. Brought back some appreciation for Joel Schumacher, after those horrible Batman movies he did.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2007)

smueske said:


> I thought it was pretty cool. The ending, I thought, really made the movie. I was also surprised by Carrey's acting, which was pretty good considering that it's Jim Carrey. I agree that he was really good in "Eternal Sunshine" but he's made so many throw-away movies (Cable Guy; Dumb and Dumber; Me, Myself and Irene, etc.) that I was ready to write him off forever.



1. 23, and ending... ditto.  Not a bad film at all.

2. Carrey in ESotSM... ditto.  He was terrific, and it's a dandy film.

3. Re- Dumb and Dumber... whaaaaat? Dude, that's one of the funniest fucking movies of all time. Can't get with you on that one.


----------



## smueske (Nov 28, 2007)

I think humor is one of these things that's highly personal. I loved Napoleon Dynamite and Borat but hated many of Carrey's earlier films (with the exception of The Mask). I'm also not a fan of movies like Anchorman and Talladega Nights. Ben Stiller is another one of these hit or miss actors for me. I loved Dodgeball and Zoolander but have hated a number of his pictures.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2007)

I really liked Napoleon and I loved, loved! Borat. So, we don't seem too dissimilar.


 I think you must re-watch D&D immediately and appreciate it's finer points!


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I thought it was cool, but anytime I see Jim Carrey in a movie I keep expecting him to make a stupid face and say "Allllllllllllllllllllllllllllrighty then!".



i thought the exact same thing when i sat down to watch The Majestic, but two minutes into it, i completely forgot about it. same thing with The Truman Show. i guess i'm easily fooled by Carrey's style, since i tend to like most of his stuff, with the exception of Ace Ventura 2. that piece of shit had only one redeeming quality; the monster truck scene where he goes Fire-Marshall-Bill for about two seconds


----------



## oompa (Dec 1, 2007)

who said david sylvian?  i loved eternal sunshine, i guess i need to see this.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 1, 2007)

Time now in sweden : 23.23 pm


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 1, 2007)

no its... 23:32...


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 1, 2007)

^^That was the 23rd post in this thread


----------



## halsinden (Dec 1, 2007)

oompa said:


> who said david sylvian?



very much me, mate.

'the boy and the gun' being, IMO, the 2nd best song ever written, then followed by 'forbidden colours'.

H


----------



## oompa (Dec 2, 2007)

yea its an awesome song, with orpheus its my favourite from beehive. if for some reason you haven't already, check out his work with nine horses on snow borne sorrow. very dark jazz, with fantastic vocals.


----------



## amonb (Dec 2, 2007)

I couldn't finish it. Bored me to tears. (I love David Sylvian, but it wasn't enuff )


----------



## halsinden (Dec 3, 2007)

oompa said:


> yea its an awesome song, with orpheus its my favourite from beehive. if for some reason you haven't already, check out his work with nine horses on snow borne sorrow. very dark jazz, with fantastic vocals.



i adore the song, but i very quickly came to class orpheus as an addendum to boy and the gun. i prefer boy because of the appearance david torn on it, who as a guitarist can do no wrong.

H


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone else started seeing 23 everywhere when they saw the movie? I swear I saw it last spring in theaters and I've been seeing 23's ever since. I looked it up on wikipedia. It's really all about the subconscious and synchronocity...


----------



## Shannon (Dec 4, 2007)

If you want to see Jim Carrey do a great job in a serious role, check our "The Majestic."


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 5, 2007)

halsinden said:


> i adore the song, but i very quickly came to class orpheus as an addendum to boy and the gun. i prefer boy because of the appearance david torn on it, who as a guitarist can do no wrong.
> 
> H



This has just reminded me that I still need to pick up some David Torn albums...and a transtrem guitar!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent film. The number 23 "conspiracy" is pretty interesting...my German exchange chick told me about it a few years ago.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 5, 2007)

Always thought Man On The Moon was pretty well done... granted, he was playing one of the most annoying comedians ever, but he did it well.

Jeff


----------

